
E Ink just unveiled a new type of color e-paper - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/e-ink-and-wacom-have-just-unveiled-a-new-type-of-color-e-paper
======
tsukurimashou
Very impressive, but I think running android on these devices make them look
even more impractical than they really are. E ink displays have a very bad
refresh rate, when you combine that to fancy smooth animations the result is a
lagfest. We need to have redesigned interfaces for these type of device.

Speaking of refresh rate, at the end of the video you can see someone drawing
on the screen and everything is rendered pretty quickly without having to
redraw the entire screen, is that a different technology?

~~~
jaquers
I don't think so. It's easy to "paint" over white because that's the base
color of the medium, but "painting" over another color means you have to clear
it first.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsbiO8EAsGw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsbiO8EAsGw)

------
jhallenworld
I want the reMarkable pad version of this..

~~~
m-p-3
Seriously.

Also, we're trying to push our users to go paperless as much as we can, and
while the need for some printers is still present, if we could make some
devices like the reMarkable being able to access our universal print queue and
have people send their paper notes there (and retrieve it from the print queue
on the reMarkable) prior to their meetings, it would really make the
experience seamless to their workflow and eliminate another source.

~~~
jfim
Someone has a cups driver for Linux that sends files to the reMarkable
directly.

I have no idea if it even works, but this might be useful:
[https://github.com/ofosos/scratch/tree/master/remarkable-
cup...](https://github.com/ofosos/scratch/tree/master/remarkable-cups)

------
sammyo
This will be great for nautical charts, quick refresh is not needed and often
used in strong sunlight.

------
RenRav
How is it being used by wacom for a graphics tablet if the update rate is
sluggish? In the video with a stylus it looked perfectly fine, but navigating
around android it was really bad. Does the update rate vary based on what
needs added to the picture?

------
wespiser_2018
Wow, this will be great to read comic books and graphic novels!

